# Carseat:: Safety 1st Deluxe?



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

I have been lurking this forum for months, getting ideas about carseats, but couldn't convince DH for a Britax, and everything else has been overwhelming to read, and DS2 NEEDS a carseat, like, yesterday.







So. We were at Target today, and we bought a carseat for about 150$. They had a Britax Roundabout for aprox. the same price, but it only goes up to 40 lb if I remembering correctly. The one we bought is a Safety 1st Deluxe, and the big selling point to DH is that it goes to 80 lb so we won't have to buy an extra booster in a couple years when DS1 outgrows his carseat & both boys need boosters. DS1 is in an Evenflo Triumph. Baby will be rearfacing as long as I can keep him that way. Is everyone ok?? Is there something else in the 150ish pricerange that would have been *better* to buy? (we didn't take it out of the box yet) Does anyone know any thing negative about this seat (before we use it!!) that I haven't heard yet?? Reassure (or educate!) me please!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

This is a 3-in-1 seat -- rear facing, forward facing, and booster? Yes, for $150, you probably could do better. What is your child's age and height and weight?

It's not a horrible seat. It will keep your child safe. But many many kids outgrow the harness by height before they are ready for the booster, and it's not really a very good booster. It's definitely not the only seat you'll ever need. With the price range you have quoted, I would probably buy a good convertible in the $100 range now and a good booster in the $50 range later -- and I'll be happy to make suggestions if you want.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

My daughter is just 34 inches tall. She is on the top slot before harness. She just got moved to that slot in the back. She has about 2 inches (2!) before she has to be moved to another booster mode.

I loved this seat for her as an infant becasue she just fit so nice, however as she has hit growth spurt the car seat just did not grow with her. At one point she was RF (duh!) and she shoulder straps were to high bc of having to move the seat back up a bit. So a little bit of an inconvience.

If you are wanting to use this seat to 80# good luck. Even in the tallest setting I can not see a 80# sitting in it. It may be safety rated to that much but wont in all reality get a child that big bc of the height concerns.

I bought my seat for $70 off of craigslist brand new in the box. Best seat I have bought so far. I would say it is better fo the under 40#ish groups though. My next step is going to be the Graco Nautilus


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The harness is rated to 40 pounds, not 80. The seat can only be used as a booster after 40 pounds.


----------



## MommyJoia (Oct 31, 2007)

I have to tell you that I have learned a lot from this forum.

First, most car seats only go up to 40 lbs for their max with the 5 point harness except Britax Frontier toddler car seat (80lbs), Britax Regent toddler car seat (80lbs), Graco Nautilus 3-in-1 toddler car seat (65lbs), SafeGuard Child Seat (65lbs), and SafeGuard Go booster seat (60lbs). those are pretty much all you have to choose from if you want to keep your DC in a 5 point harness as long as possible.

the second thing I learned here is that you need to check your car's owner's manual to see it's max weight for a latch (if you use latch to install). So, if you have a 5 point harness car seat that goes over 40lbs, you need to be sure that your latch can accommodate the weight. If not, you need to install the 5 point harness seat with your vehicle's seat belt once your DC has outgrown the latch weight max.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
The harness is rated to 40 pounds, not 80. The seat can only be used as a booster after 40 pounds.

Wait, what does that mean? Up tp 40 lb as a carseat & from 40-80 as a booster? I am sorry, I am so confused...


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
This is a 3-in-1 seat -- rear facing, forward facing, and booster? Yes, for $150, you probably could do better. What is your child's age and height and weight?

It's not a horrible seat. It will keep your child safe. But many many kids outgrow the harness by height before they are ready for the booster, and it's not really a very good booster. It's definitely not the only seat you'll ever need. With the price range you have quoted, I would probably buy a good convertible in the $100 range now and a good booster in the $50 range later -- and *I'll be happy to make suggestions if you want*.


Yes, please!


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

My DS1 is 2.5 & average sized, don't know his height but he's about or just under 30 #. He is currently in the Evenflo Triumph but he is excited about the new seat and we are going to let him 'trade' with the baby so toddler is in the new seat and baby is rearfacing in the older one (the 'old' seat is 2 y/o, so still 'good'!)

DS2 is 10 mo (today














and small for his age--again, not sure of inches, but he is 19 lb.

Should we have bought the Roundabout?

Is there something better or on par (convertable) that is cheaper?

We are not taking the new seat out of the box till we figure it out!

Oh, and space is not an issue, as we have a minivan.

Thank you everyone for taking the time to answer my Qs & keep the suggestions comin!


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blucactus* 
Wait, what does that mean? Up tp 40 lb as a carseat & from 40-80 as a booster? I am sorry, I am so confused...










It means you can only use it as a 5pt harness untill your child is 40#

When your child is above 40# then you take the harness out of the seat and sit your child in the seat and use the seat belt over there lap. So it is just an oversize booster seat.

I really like the Safety 1st for smaller infants. It seems to fit well. Should you have bought the roundabought? I dunno. I dont think it harness any longer then your seat. If you are not interested in ex rear facing with the 30# child the Nautilus will keep them harnessed much longer then the safety 1st seat. It also looks like a nicer seat up close and personal. So the baby is the evenflo the toddler would proablly only have a year tops in the safety 1st'


----------



## MommyJoia (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm sorry, I posted forward facing/youth/toddler seats.

Sunshine Kids Radian 80 convertible car seat (80lbs), RECARO Como convertible car seat (70lbs), RECARO Signo convertible car seat (70lbs), Britax Boulevard convertible car seat (65lbs), Britax Marathon convertible car seat (65lbs), Sunshine Kids Radian convertible car seat (65lbs), Britax Decathlon convertible car seat (65lbs), the First Years True Fit convertible car seat (65lbs) and Orbit Baby Toddler Car Seat (50lbs) are all convertible car seats.

Talk to your husband. Try to convince him to get the higher weight 5 point harness system. I'm stuck with putting my DD in a booster now full time because even though our seat goes up to 100 lbs, its only for a booster over 40 lbs. If I could go back in time, I would. We can't afford another car seat right now.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes, the 3-in-1 seats harness to 40 pounds and then convert to boosters.

Blucactus, is your toddler rear-facing or forward-facing? If he is already forward-facing, I would suggest purchasing the Graco Nautilus for him. It is a forward-facing-only seat that harnesses to 65 pounds and then boosters to 100 pounds. It's about $150, sometimes less if you get lucky.

If both children are still rear-facing and you need to purchase a convertible (rear-facing to forward-facing seat), IMO, the best seat under $100 is the Safety 1st Advance seat, currently available only at Sears. It rear-faces to 35 pounds and forward-faces to 40, and the strap slots are high enough that most children will actually get to 40 pounds in the seat (most forward-facing seats are outgrown by height rather than weight). It's about $80. If you can go a little higher now and worry about the booster in a few years, I'd look at the Evenfo Triumph *Advance* seat, which rear-faces to 35 pounds and forward-faces to 50 -- and again, the strap slots make that a very real possibility. It's $120-$150, depending on trim line.

For the money, I, personally, don't love the Roundabout. It will be outgrown by height before 40 pounds. Of course, if you ask two techs, you'll probably get three opinions, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

if you cant get a Blvd. or a MA., i would opt for the Roundabout.

the True Fit is a good seat too but i get annoyed at their manual and the installation isnt as easy as a Britax.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyJoia* 
I have to tell you that I have learned a lot from this forum.

First, most car seats only go up to 40 lbs for their max with the 5 point harness except Britax Frontier toddler car seat (80lbs), Britax Regent toddler car seat (80lbs), Graco Nautilus 3-in-1 toddler car seat (65lbs), SafeGuard Child Seat (65lbs), and SafeGuard Go booster seat (60lbs). those are pretty much all you have to choose from if you want to keep your DC in a 5 point harness as long as possible.

marathon, decathlon, boulevard and radian all go to 65. As do the recaro seats.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blucactus* 
Wait, what does that mean? Up tp 40 lb as a carseat & from 40-80 as a booster? I am sorry, I am so confused...









correct. as a rule 3 in 1 seats are a waste of money









-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blucactus* 
My DS1 is 2.5 & average sized, don't know his height but he's about or just under 30 #. He is currently in the Evenflo Triumph but he is excited about the new seat and we are going to let him 'trade' with the baby so toddler is in the new seat and baby is rearfacing in the older one (the 'old' seat is 2 y/o, so still 'good'!)

DS2 is 10 mo (today














and small for his age--again, not sure of inches, but he is 19 lb.

Should we have bought the Roundabout?

Is there something better or on par (convertable) that is cheaper?

We are not taking the new seat out of the box till we figure it out!

Oh, and space is not an issue, as we have a minivan.

Thank you everyone for taking the time to answer my Qs & keep the suggestions comin!









Older should still be RF. Roundabout is a waste of money. Marathon would be a good choice. Or boulevard or possibly radian.

-Angela


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Older should still be RF. Roundabout is a waste of money. Marathon would be a good choice. Or boulevard or possibly radian.

-Angela

she said she couldnt afford the MA or the BV thought. at least the Roundabout would keep him RF'ing until 35 lbs.

honestly, if i couldnt get a MA or BV, i would chose the Roundabout and then just get another seat at 40 lbs.

its not the cheapest alternative (in the long run) but its the best out of the options she posted i think.

other than the True Fit. and i would rather a Britax any day than that seat.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PassionateWriter* 
she said she couldnt afford the MA or the BV thought. at least the Roundabout would keep him RF'ing until 35 lbs.

honestly, if i couldnt get a MA or BV, i would chose the Roundabout and then just get another seat at 40 lbs.

its not the cheapest alternative (in the long run) but its the best out of the options she posted i think.

other than the True Fit. and i would rather a Britax any day than that seat.









highly unlikely the roundabout could keep him rf until 35lbs. (it will be outgrown by height rf before then) And if that's the only goal- go with the scenera for a LOT cheaper.

-Angela


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

The Evenflo tirumph advance will keep RF to 35lbs and 55 FF for about 130 (at Target) And has higher slots than the Roundabout. If you are looking for a FF seat, the Nautilus is in your price range as well.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

I thought Evenflow was the company that was often having safety recalls on carseats? Please correct me if I am wrong. That is one of the reasons I was shying away from buying *another* one of those.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
correct. as a rule 3 in 1 seats are a waste of money









-Angela


Oy.
Me in the carseat isle at Target: "BAH I wish I had internet RIGHT NOW so I could know what seat to buy!" LOL.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Really, either kid can go in either seat, so if I should keep the toddler in his current seat for now and get something new for the baby, that is also an option...


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nevaehsmommy* 
It means you can only use it as a 5pt harness untill your child is 40#

*When your child is above 40# then you take the harness out of the seat and sit your child in the seat and use the seat belt over there lap. So it is just an oversize booster seat.*

I really like the Safety 1st for smaller infants. It seems to fit well. Should you have bought the roundabought? I dunno. I dont think it harness any longer then your seat. If you are not interested in ex rear facing with the 30# child the Nautilus will keep them harnessed much longer then the safety 1st seat. It also looks like a nicer seat up close and personal. So the baby is the evenflo the toddler would proablly only have a year tops in the safety 1st'

Do you know what the height/weight/size/age laws or guidelines are as far as children using boosters?? How long are they *supposed* to be in carseats before they go into a booster?? Or is there somewhere I can find that info?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blucactus* 
Oy.
Me in the carseat isle at Target: "BAH I wish I had internet RIGHT NOW so I could know what seat to buy!" LOL.











I know. WHY do they have to make it so complicated?

sigh...

Honestly I wish they'd just raise standards. Yeah, then cheap seats wouldn't be available (or AS cheap) but then you'd get something decent for your $$ at least.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blucactus* 
Do you know what the height/weight/size/age laws or guidelines are as far as children using boosters?? How long are they *supposed* to be in carseats before they go into a booster?? Or is there somewhere I can find that info?

In general 40lbs AND 4yrs old is the BARE minimum.

Personally I would not put a child under 5 in a booster unless I had NO other choice.

My kids will be harnessed until at least 7 yrs minimum with the higher limit seats available.

-Angela


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

If you are not going to rear face the toddler I would take the new seat back and trade it for the graco nautilus. Then the toddler could still be safest in harness and when the time came, after 65# you could take the harness out.

I dont know law for your state but missouri is 4foot 8 80# before they can sit on the regular seat....as for booster seats, I am not sure what the law is.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

A few things....

Yes the seat you bought will be outgrown sooner rather than later, by height. My DD was too tall for the 3-in-1 seats on her 2nd birthday.

For $150, your options are:

Convertible seats (which I would recommend as RF is so much safer):
Cosco Scenera, $50, 35 lbs RF 40 lbs FF, top strap slots are around 15 inches

Safety 1st Avenue, $80, 35 lbs RF 40 lbs FF, top straps slightly higher than the Scenera, also a taller seat shell and more padding

Evenflo Triumph Advance, $120+, 35 lbs RF 50 lbs FF, top strap setting quite tall (~17.5-18") which is taller than the Britax convertibles. Will last you a long time both RF and FF.

FF only:
Graco Nautilus, $150, harness to 65 lbs and then converts to a highback booster. Top straps are 18.5 inches.

Honestly I would never buy an Evenflo convertible but I do not have a problem with the Triumph Advance. I have one that I use in DH's car RF for my 3 year old and I am comfortable with her riding in it.

ETA: My DD1 is too tall for the Britax seats but has room in the EFTA (Evenflo Triumph Advance) and is currently riding in the Graco Nautilus with room in that as well. She is very tall and long-torsoed.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you, very helpful.

I should have mentioned before that we can go up to 200$ as our max limit. If that makes a difference for more seat options (though AnAurora, the options you spelled out are very helpful & super easy to understand). Sorry I have been so scatterbrained--we are in the middle of a move and I've been popping in and checking/posting with my littles underfoot, you know how it is, they are ALWAYS RIGHT WHERE I AM.









DS1 is fwd facing and has been a long time, because I started out knowing squat about carseat safety & I believe my former pedi told me to turn the seat at 1 year or 20 pounds. So I did. (we also started solids at 4 months & stopped bfing at 6 mo & were supported in it bc "past 6 mo bfing doesn't make a difference"







) This was before I started questioning everything I could LOL /rant

All that to say, I think he is going to remain FF--what is the age/size/weight that is the MAX you can keep them RF??


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

The max for many seats for rf is 35lbs. If he's 30lbs now you could easily get another year or more rf. My dd was rf until 3.5yrs and her seat only went to 33lbs. If we had a 35lb seat she'd still be rf.

It's exponentially safer.

With that budget, I'd search for a marathon on sale. or a radian. Either would last you a good long time.

-Angela


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

There is no maximum age for rear-facing, and the size limits depend on the seat.

I think in your situation (as I wrote in an earlier post on this thread), since your toddler is and will stay FF, I would buy him the Graco Nautilus. It will keep him harnessed until 65 pounds and then convert to a booster. Put the younger child RF in the Triumph for now and keep him RF to the limits of that seat, and then decide what you need to buy for him when he has outgrown that seat.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
There is no maximum age for rear-facing, and the size limits depend on the seat.

I think in your situation (as I wrote in an earlier post on this thread), since your toddler is and will stay FF, I would buy him the Graco Nautilus. It will keep him harnessed until 65 pounds and then convert to a booster. Put the younger child RF in the Triumph for now and keep him RF to the limits of that seat, and then decide what you need to buy for him when he has outgrown that seat.

Yes to everything she said.


----------



## meetoo (Apr 15, 2008)

We love our graco nautlious and its was like 150 ish







. It has a 65 lb wieght limit on the harness (not sure about hte booster mode) and my 5 yr DD still has plenty of height room in the harness too.


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

We can only rear face to 30 lbs here in Canada (except for in one seat that just came out that goes to 35 lbs or in the seats that for a few months would rear face to 33 lbs) so our child has been forward facing for a bit (she's just 35 lbs now at 3.5) We have her in a frontier but would have her in a Graco Nautilus if we could. Honestly, if you are short money for car seats and are doing the switch a roo with your children in seats (we JUST did it which is why our 3.5 yr old is in a frontier) I would absolutely buy a Nautilus. You're going to have to get another seat for your other child when he maxes out the rear facing weight on the seat you already have but at least you've got your older one covered for the rest of his carseat days.

Sometimes you just have to work out how to do your best with the resources you have.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the advice.







We ended up getting the Nautilus for my toddler and putting the baby into toddler's former seat. Toddler is LOVING having a new seat, and after thinking over the FF issue (before purchase), talking with hubby, I weighed toddler and he's actually 33 pounds so I figured I feel ok about him FF at 33 pounds and nearly 3 years. We are going to go to a carseat safety check to make sure we have everything set up properly, I am excited!







:


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Great, I'm glad you got the Nautilus! It's a fabulous seat!


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

That's great! I bet you'll be really happy with the Nautilus.


----------

